# Rome Postermania Review



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

So I picked up a Postermania a few weeks ago after many weeks of flip flopping between the postermania and the arifact 1985. I gotta say, I'm so happy i went with the postermania...heres the review

*Board:* Rome Postermania 147
*Boots:* Rome Libertines
*Bindings*: Rome 390s
(i like Rome a lot)
*conditions*: night riding: so it was pretty hardpack and a bit icy in some spots.
*Pre-riding thoughts*: I hope this thing isn't to loose of a ride and i hope it can handle some decent sized kickers.
*Riding*: This thing is a blast. It's got tons of pop and its super responsive, yet it's decently flexed between the bindings so was able to nosepress and tail press the hell out of things. Buttering was super fun too...definitely a fun, catch-free ride. It also was stable at high speeds, after bombing a run i realized how fast and stable it is. It also held a great edge in the icy conditions. Huckin off kickers was a blast too. I was hitting 30-40 foot kickers and it handled it like a champ. Basically, whatever you want to throw at this board, it'll slay it completely and then some.

*Bindings:* I love 390s, some people say they're too soft, but i like mid-soft bindings and these were great. There's absolutely no pressure points, mad comfy. They went with the postermania real well too. Perfect match.


----------



## Actionsportsnow (Jan 30, 2009)

To add to your post because I was looking at the Postermania and the Graft. If you are more into jumping/transition and less jibbing...the Graft has the same gut as the Postermania except that Graft has a positive camber.


----------

